# Kohler Regulator 41-403-09



## barsss (Sep 6, 2005)

Should I see voltage (approx 12 to 14 volts) coming out of the regulator , if only the two stator wires are hooked up and B+ wire is not. Or does the B+ wire have to be hooked up to sense voltage is needed. The questions I am asking might sound dumb, but don't know much about the charging system on a mower. I am grounding my voltmeter to the engine block and testing the B+(middle plug). Not seeing any voltage. 

Thanks in advance, 

Bryan


----------



## steider (Aug 1, 2005)

Your doing it right. But, that will only narrows it down to a rectifier or slator problem. To test the slator first disconnect the slator leads (plug) from the rectifier. With the engine running, measure A.C. voltage of slator across the following leads:
Specs.
Yellow#1 - Yellow#2 13.9-23.0
Yellow#1 - Black 7.3-11.6
Yellow#2 - Black 7.3-11.6

If your tests for the slator are within specs. and your test for the rectifier is not then your rectifier is bad. But, if your test for the slator is not within specs. then your slator is bad and the rectifier is good.

hope this helps you in having a better day.


----------



## steider (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi its me again ...just wanted to add make sure that your Voltmeter is set on D.C. when you are testing the rectifier B+ to Ground the specs. are 12.6-20.4 and A.C. when checking slator.


----------

